
Structure of Intel CPU Caches - signa11
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/intel-cpu-caches
======
dhotson
Awesome submission. I love seeing technical articles on HN.

Also, this is a pretty good read about memory and cache stuff:
<http://people.redhat.com/drepper/cpumemory.pdf>

~~~
yan
I was just about to post a link to that very pdf. Drepper has some quality
material on his site.

------
lallysingh
My main introduction to caches, cache sharing, etc. were from UNIX(R) Systems
for Modern Architectures: Symmetric Multiprocessing and Caching for Kernel
Programmers

[http://www.amazon.com/UNIX-Systems-Modern-Architectures-
Mult...](http://www.amazon.com/UNIX-Systems-Modern-Architectures-
Multiprocessing/dp/0201633388)

Still a good book. A little dated in some bits, but good.

------
pmjordan
Fantastic, I just had one of those _AHA_ moments. This finally made me _get_
why we use set-associative caches: the initial lookup by set index is the key.
Somehow other written material and various lecturers failed to communicate
that to me so clearly. Diagrams FTW.

